# AA,RAC,etc breakdown cover



## calmseas (Feb 28, 2012)

We are driving our car over to Spain from the UK Murcia area, will have car there for maybe 6mths. I have been looking for breakdown cover AA will cover for more than 90 days but it is very expensive is there an inequivalent to AA,RAC etc in Spin that maybe cheaper? Our car is still under warranty need to chq if the warranty is still covered when in Spain.
Thankyou in advance for any answers


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

calmseas said:


> We are driving our car over to Spain from the UK Murcia area, will have car there for maybe 6mths. I have been looking for breakdown cover AA will cover for more than 90 days but it is very expensive is there an inequivalent to AA,RAC etc in Spin that maybe cheaper? Our car is still under warranty need to chq if the warranty is still covered when in Spain.
> Thankyou in advance for any answers


 I dont know the answer, but I do know that included in the price of Spanish car insurance is a breakdown service

Jo xxx


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jojo said:


> I dont know the answer, but I do know that included in the price of Spanish car insurance is a breakdown service
> 
> Jo xxx


That is correct, but there is also the Reial Automobil Club de Catalunya (RACC). (It is not just for Cataluña, it covers the whole of Spain.)

RACC.es - Seguros de coche, asistencia en carretera, telefonía móvil, autoescuela y cursos de conducción | RACC Automóvil Club


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> That is correct, but there is also the Reial Automobil Club de Catalunya (RACC). (It is not just for Cataluña, it covers the whole of Spain.)
> 
> RACC.es - Seguros de coche, asistencia en carretera, telefonía móvil, autoescuela y cursos de conducción | RACC Automóvil Club




..but you'd have to check very carefully whether they would cover a car that's not registered in Spain.

I'm guessing that the policy would say somewhere in the small print that the car must be registered in Spain .....or something like that which would nullify cover.


----------

